# General > General >  Am I racist

## scotsboy

........because this headline makes me smile?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/8679264.stm

----------


## The Drunken Duck

> ........because this headline makes me smile?
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/8679264.stm


If you are, I am too ..  :Grin:

----------


## scotsboy

I blame evenings watching Love thy Neghbour and Til death us do part :Wink:

----------


## georgegwf

Alf garnett,Rigsby and all the other very pollitcally incorrect sit-coms of the 70s and the 80s make me laugh still. So i must be racist to...... ::  Mr Sambo ho ho

----------


## joxville

I'm racist because I found it amusing too.

I wonder if, as vice-president, he'll think he's better than everyone else. His name is an anagram of 'I am a snob'.  :Smile:

----------


## Bazeye

Goodluck Jonathans not too bad either.

----------


## ducati

> ........because this headline makes me smile?
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/8679264.stm


Yes............ ::

----------


## Gronnuck

Namadi Sambo is the Vice President of Nigeria designate. I've no doubt he is very proud of his name and I suspect he comes from a long line of Sambos.

I would be worried if my boss was called Goodluck Jonathan - now that is silly.  ::

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

Yes you are racist & sectarian too. I AM ASHAMED TO BE POSTING on the same forum as you














#

 :Wink:

----------


## davem

Sambo is a derogatory term, it implies some feeling of innate superiority. If in your heart of hearts you feel that skin your colour determines you to be superior I'm afraid you are and it isn't a good thing!

----------


## Serenity

> Sambo is a derogatory term, it implies some feeling of innate superiority. If in your heart of hearts you feel that skin your colour determines you to be superior I'm afraid you are and it isn't a good thing!


Ok I didn't get what was "funny" until I saw this and googled the meaning of Sambo  :: 
No, not that funny imo.

----------


## rogermellie

> ........because this headline makes me smile?
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/8679264.stm



i don't get it, read the article twice before realising you're smiling at the word 'sambo'.

2 questions ....

how old are you ?

can you explain what exactly it was that made you smile ?

----------


## Aaldtimer

> i don't get it, read the article twice before realising you're smiling at the word 'sambo'.
> 
> 2 questions ....
> 
> how old are you ?
> 
> can you explain what exactly it was that made you smile ?


This actually heartens me! The reason being that RogerM is not familiar with the term.
In the 50's I went to a school in Dundee which had one black lad, who was an adoptee.
Everyone called him Sambo.
He was my pal...I called him Bill, which was his given name, William on Sundays. :Smile:

----------


## riggerboy

i`m not racist i think every one should have 2

----------


## The Drunken Duck

Sent this link to a former colleague who is black and he doesn't think it's racist to laugh at it. He reckons the only way to better it would be to find a black guy with the surname Gollywog. Some people on this thread just don't get irony it seems.

Then again this is a guy who, when he found out a local Historical Recreation company near him were re-enacting some battle from the war against the Zulu's, dressed up as one and turned up on the day offering to play the "enemy". They didn't accept.

----------


## davem

You seem as acquainted with irony as Alanis Morrisette.

----------


## The Drunken Duck

> You seem as acquainted with irony as Alanis Morrisette.


And your head is well acquainted with your lower colon.

Jog on.

----------


## Bazeye

> how old are you ?


Says the man named after a Viz character. Now that is irony.

----------


## davem

Witty and erudite too! DD
If my response irritated I apologise.
I was merely pointing out that a word like sambo is demeaning.
If that doesn't show on your radar it isn't me viewing the world from a very intimate perspective!

----------


## The Drunken Duck

> Witty and erudite too! DD
> If my response irritated I apologise.
> I was merely pointing out that a word like sambo is demeaning.
> If that doesn't show on your radar it isn't me viewing the world from a very intimate perspective!


Sorry Dave, bit harsh that. My apologies. Brain to keyboard chip failure there.

I am well aware that the word is demeaning IF you use it in that fashion. I worked with a lot of men and women of colour and never once used it, or any other such word, as an insult or to demean. In the lifestyle I used to lead banter was freely given and taken and to that end the colleague I mentioned fully involved himself, he was a right character. 

He used to take the mickey out of me for being a tight Scotsman, I never once complained. Am I a Racist for once saying to him, after getting out of a taxi at 2am, "Where are you .. smile mate", he didn't think so. Race was never an issue between us and it still isn't. Everyone took the mickey out of everyone, about everything. 

He isn't upset at anyone laughing at the story in the first post. He see's the irony in having that name, as I do. The problem today in ym view is that there are always people willing to jump in and be outraged in situations where the people they claim to be standing up for really aren't. Its not the name that people on the thread are finding amusing, its the fact that poor sod has it. I guess you just don't get dark humour.

I am also well aware that its a different word these days, I just don't agree with a lot of it.

----------


## golach

My Youngest son an RO (G) in the RN in the 80's while having smoko with the lad in their mess on HMS Plymouth in Rosyth, when a voice was heard shouting from the top of the hatch into the mess "Is there any Niggers in this mess" to which the mess members in unison shouted back "NO", to which the unseen voice shouted back, "Well there ..........is now" add your own expletive, then this 6'6" negroid matelot descended into the mess, to roars of laughter, my son told me the said matelot ended up being one of the nicest guys on the ship, with a fantastic sense of humour.

Was he being racist?

----------


## Anfield

Sambo, like "swear words"  are just  just a selection of letters.
It is the way that they are used that makes them either racist or offensive.

If you had a good friend that was coloured and he accepted that you were using term in a friendly manner rather than a derogatary insult,  then yes it is acceptable.
If on the other hand you used the term as a form of abuse or insult then it is being racist.

As to whether the OP is racist, it depends on why it made him smile.
If it reminded him of someone he once knew,  then I would not deem him to be racist
If however, it is purely because of the use of the word Sambo then I would say that is a mild form of racism

----------


## Serenity

I agree with you anfield, it depends how it is used and why it was funny to the op. But from the use of the word I have seen on a quick google it's general use doesn't seem far removed from the n word. Again depends how you use it. I'm not surprised that certain black people get the joke but no one who said they found it funny on this thread so far has said why. I doubt they will either (honestly at least).

----------


## The Drunken Duck

> I agree with you anfield, it depends how it is used and why it was funny to the op. But from the use of the word I have seen on a quick google it's general use doesn't seem far removed from the n word. Again depends how you use it. I'm not surprised that certain black people get the joke but no one who said they found it funny on this thread so far has said why. I doubt they will either (honestly at least).


I will. I found it quite amusing that a coloured guy should use that name given its possible uses and meanings. I don't find the word itself amusing, just the context of its use.  

But what do you mean by "(honestly at least)" ??, is that your way of saying that no matter what those who found it amusing say they MUST be racist ??

Also, if you can see why coloured people would get joke why is it not OK for non coloured folks to laugh at the same thing ??

----------


## Boozeburglar

What is all this talk of 'coloured' people?

Last I looked I was a shade of some kind of pink/red/tan/blue/grey depending on the time of day and what I may have imbibed.

And using the 'n' word in full is not required on any basis. 

Surprised that passes for acceptable language on here.

My guess is that one or two people here are sniggering up there sleeves at making these references. 

Anachronistic attitudes nowadays, thankfully.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Says the man named after a Viz character. Now that is irony.


PMSL  ::

----------


## pegasus

> ........because this headline makes me smile


Tehe, me too. Sambo was a common slave name in the 18th century. The idea that non-white skins were inferior made it easier to justify slave labour. The bible played it's part in promoting slavery too. _Racism_ and _capitalism_ go hand in glove.
Anyone remember the children's book called, Little Black Sambo? Probably banned now like golliwog dolls!  ::

----------


## Bazeye

Golliwog dolls arent banned.

----------


## fred

> Golliwog dolls arent banned.


You don't get them on jam jars any more.

----------


## Bazeye

> You don't get them on jam jars any more.


You can still get the dolls though.

----------


## squidge

I remember the book the "Little Black Sambo" - I think we had it in the  SCHOOL library !!!!

It is ironic that this man has Sambo for a name but is it racist to laugh?  nope I dont beleive so.  I think we can laugh at how times have moved on and how ironic it is that this man has a name so associated with slavery although apparently wiki says it is a common name in madagascar.  

Interestingly or not my eldest son used to get called Sambo by his mates - a sort of play on the words Sam Boy i think.  I didnt like it much but he failed to even comprehend the connection and when i explained its meaning he looked at me as if i was daft and rolled his eyes.

----------


## Boozeburglar

_As if_ you were daft? Only _as if?_  :Wink:

----------


## squidge

I know boozeburglar - I KNOW!!!!!  A parent is always daft to their teenager

----------


## scorrie

It always amazes me how much was deemed acceptable not really all that long ago. Apparently the chap featured in the picture, George Elliott, was really successful in his day (first half of 1900's) blacked up under the stage name "The Chocolate Coloured Coon"



I can't say I have ever heard anything by him, although one of his song titles "There's a Syncopated Man In the Moon" is somewhat intriguing. It's pretty safe to say this act would be a non-starter nowadays. 

I don't think things will ever really change, some people will simply continue to use the same "offensive" words but simply make sure it is out of the public earshot in our more "civilised" times.

----------


## Boozeburglar

> I don't think things will ever really change, some people will simply continue to use the same "offensive" words but simply make sure it is out of the public earshot in our more "civilised" times.


None of this relates to my experience so far in life, nor that of those I know who are closer to the issue.

----------


## ducati

> None of this relates to my experience so far in life, nor that of those I know who are closer to the issue.


If you don't think people are racist anymore try spending time in Glasgow, Edinburgh, Livingston, Airdrie..........

----------


## scorrie

> None of this relates to my experience so far in life, nor that of those I know who are closer to the issue.


And your point is? 

I hardly expect you to have led the same life, and met the same people I have done.

Only a couple of weeks ago I was talking to one of my neighbours when a coloured lassie walked up the street. My neighbour said to me "Oh, I call her the Chocolate Lady because yer no allowed til' call them Darkies any more"

I could relate hundreds of similar instances of things said in private that would never be said in public. Perhaps it's a Caithness thing, although plenty of the people who have made the remarks are originally from other parts of the country.

----------


## Anfield

> If you don't think people are racist anymore try spending time in Glasgow, Edinburgh, Livingston, Airdrie..........


Judging by some of the posts I have seen on here you don't need to go that far.  Caithness has its  fair share

----------


## ducati

> Judging by some of the posts I have seen on here you don't need to go that far. Caithness has its fair share


Let's face it, the Scots don't like each other, it stands to reason they aren't going to like anyone else.  :: 

_INCOMING!............_

----------


## Bazeye

> Judging by some of the posts I have seen on here you don't need to go that far. Caithness has its fair share


Especially in the Orange Bar(Lounge?) or Top Joes when the OF are playing.

----------


## Boozeburglar

> If you don't think people are racist anymore try spending time in Glasgow, Edinburgh, Livingston, Airdrie..........


I never even implied racism is not extant.

----------


## Boozeburglar

> And your point is? 
> 
> I hardly expect you to have led the same life, and met the same people I have done.
> 
> Only a couple of weeks ago I was talking to one of my neighbours when a coloured lassie walked up the street. My neighbour said to me "Oh, I call her the Chocolate Lady because yer no allowed til' call them Darkies any more"
> 
> I could relate hundreds of similar instances of things said in private that would never be said in public. Perhaps it's a Caithness thing, although plenty of the people who have made the remarks are originally from other parts of the country.


What I said WAS my point. Your singular, limited experience really means Jack all relative to my experience in life and certainly nothing relative to my wife's or my mother in law's or many others I am closely affiliated to.

----------


## The Drunken Duck

> What is all this talk of 'coloured' people?
> 
> Last I looked I was a shade of some kind of pink/red/tan/blue/grey depending on the time of day and what I may have imbibed.
> 
> And using the 'n' word in full is not required on any basis. 
> 
> Surprised that passes for acceptable language on here.
> 
> My guess is that one or two people here are sniggering up there sleeves at making these references. 
> ...


 My "coloured" mate uses the term himself, and seeing as he is the Godfather to my kid and I dated his sister for a bit I wont be sniggering at the reference. But don't let that stop you making paper thin insinuations.

Its so hard to know what description is acceptable these days. Only a month ago our company ruled out using the term "Ethnic Minority" for being "degrading", apparently "Minority" implies "lesser" in terms of status.

----------


## Boozeburglar

I speak my mind, and if I thought anyone was racist based on the flimsy evidence of a few posts on a message board I would come right out and say it.

Using the expression coloured is fine for you and your mate, entirely up to you. 

Plenty people would find it uncomfortable and unecessary.

What exactly is that argument based on? 

Is everything so simple that all it takes is a personal experience of one person who accepts prejudice to render that prejudice acceptable?

Don't you have the 'stones' to leave your post intact?

I love the muppets, thanks for the compliment.

----------


## Boozeburglar

> I wont be sniggering at the reference. But don't let that stop you making paper thin insinuations.


I did not make any reference to you sniggering at anything, mate.

Sorry if containing two things in one post caused confusion.

I was referring to the linking of that story by the op.

Who is godfather to yer whatever or who you dated is nought to do with it. 

If I had a £ for every time I have heard folk telling me they can't be this or that cause they have such and such friends or went out with or their cousins cousins great aunt was one, blah blah blah...

----------


## Bazeye

Right, thats it. The next time I'm in Thurso and some drunken numpty in the pub, after hearing my accent calls me an English ........... I report it as a race hate crime to the Police instead of just laughing at them.

----------


## Boozeburglar

What if they kicked the crap out of you because they thought you were English?

----------


## Bazeye

> What if they kicked the crap out of you because they thought you were English?


Its never come to that. And what if I kick the crap out of them for racially abusing me?

----------


## The Drunken Duck

> I did not make any reference to you sniggering at anything, mate.
> 
> Sorry if containing two things in one post caused confusion.
> 
> I was referring to the linking of that story by the op.
> 
> Who is godfather to yer whatever or who you dated is nought to do with it. 
> 
> If I had a £ for every time I have heard folk telling me they can't be this or that cause they have such and such friends or went out with or their cousins cousins great aunt was one, blah blah blah...


I have plenty of stones, I just decided after writing it that you weren't worth the reaction. Your just another politically correct sock puppet running around deciding on behalf of those you haven't even asked what they would or would not find offensive. 

The vast majority of people in this country of all colours, genders and sexual preferences are not racist, sexist or prejudiced in any way. We now have a situation where banter and humour involving people who aren't the same sex, colour or religion as us are not allowed lest we fall foul of self appointed thought police like you. If you cant see that people are amused at seeing the irony in the fact that the guy has that name, and are not deriving amusement from the name or any direct or indirect meaning itself then fair enough. 

As for your "If I had a £ for every time .. blah blah blah" I have heard that before. Its a common excuse given by people who want to believe that people are prejudiced purely because that suits their train of thought and assumptions.

Oh and before you start making smart comments about me consider this .. at least I can get what I want to say in one post.

----------


## Boozeburglar

> I have plenty of stones, I just decided after writing it that you weren't worth the reaction.


Nah, you had already reacted. You removed your reaction because you have no stones.




> Your just another politically correct sock puppet running around deciding on behalf of those you haven't even asked what they would or would not find offensive.


I am far from politically correct. I never decided anything and never presumed to talk for anyone. I happen to know plenty of people who find the term 'coloured' offensive. That is just a fact. 




> The vast majority of people in this country of all colours, genders and sexual preferences are not racist, sexist or prejudiced in any way.


 Agreed. My experience backs that up.




> We now have a situation where banter and humour involving people who aren't the same sex, colour or religion as us are not allowed lest we fall foul of self appointed thought police like you.


 I am not suggesting there is no irony in the op's linked article. I regularly indulge in all sorts of offensive humour. In fact those that know me, and there are plenty on this message board, would confirm I am one of the most offensive people they have ever known.




> If you cant see that people are amused at seeing the irony in the fact that the guy has that name, and are not deriving amusement from the name or any direct or indirect meaning itself then fair enough.


 I also find it amusingly ironic, but as I suggested SOME are likely finding it funny for other reasons as well. 




> As for your "If I had a £ for every time .. blah blah blah" I have heard that before. Its a common excuse given by people who want to believe that people are prejudiced purely because that suits their train of thought and assumptions.


I rather think the old pish about having a mate or whatever who doesn't find it offensive that I demean them is getting very old. It doesn't work when Prince Harry does it either. I have no assumptions about prejudice, I only see the words people use and the way they justify them against non existent outrage.




> Oh and before you start making smart comments about me consider this .. at least I can get what I want to say in one post.


Whatever that means. 

You do seem to find it hard picking out which part of a post is actually referring to you.

----------


## The Drunken Duck

My mate does not find me calling him coloured demeaning as you suggest. You might think it is but we don't, like your opinion really matters anyway. A few posts back you were saying that that the situation of me referring to him as coloured was, and I quote here, "Using the expression coloured is fine for you and your mate. Entirely up to you" .. but now you are saying that referring to such a situation is "pish" and "getting old". 

Here's a thought for you. Cram your opinion. That lad is a good friend of mine who I have known since I was 16 and race has NEVER been an issue between us. So really who gives a toss what you think about what we refer to each other as on occasion. Your opinion on what we call each other is irrelevant, just like you in the grand scheme of things. If you don't like it then either let it go or go paint some placards and have a protest .. either way I don't care.

----------


## scorrie

> What I said WAS my point. Your singular, limited experience really means Jack all relative to my experience in life and certainly nothing relative to my wife's or my mother in law's or many others I am closely affiliated to.


You know nothing about me or my life experiences. You seem to be suggesting that your own opinion has greater gravitas. If what you said WAS your point, you are not very good at putting your point across, because you, effectively, said NOTHING!!

To clarify, are you claiming that double standards regarding what is stated in public compared to what is stated in private do not exist when it comes to racist comments? 

That is the bones of MY point. I think it very much happens and I believe it will continue in the future. I stand by that opinion, despite your vague statement to the contrary. And if I am to follow your standard of response I will have to add that I don't give a Simian's Excretion about your experience.

----------


## Boozeburglar

> My mate does not find me calling him coloured demeaning as you suggest. You might think it is but we don't, like your opinion really matters anyway. A few posts back you were saying that that the situation of me referring to him as coloured was, and I quote here, "Using the expression coloured is fine for you and your mate. Entirely up to you" .. but now you are saying that referring to such a situation is "pish" and "getting old".


Like I said what you and your friend do on an individual basis is fine, for you. Your mileage may vary if you apply those terms to people in general. I am guessing you don't just go about referring to people as coloured. Needless to say, (or it should be), my opinion is as relevant as anyone else's.




> Here's a thought for you. Cram your opinion. That lad is a good friend of mine who I have known since I was 16 and race has NEVER been an issue between us. So really who gives a toss what you think about what we refer to each other as on occasion. Your opinion on what we call each other is irrelevant, just like you in the grand scheme of things. If you don't like it then either let it go or go paint some placards and have a protest .. either way I don't care.


For someone who cares so little, you seem to have some ants in yer frilly pants about it.

Perhaps yer pal needs to get some more respect for himself, and ask you to stop using such divisive language.

Incidentally, if he is such a good mate why are you not just using his name when you are talking to him?

----------


## Boozeburglar

> How old are you  .. twelve ??


No I am 42.

----------


## scorrie

> Needless to say, (or it should be), my opinion is as relevant as anyone else's.


Apart from mine it would seem, where yours is clearly rated superior by yourself!!

----------


## Boozeburglar

> I don't think things will ever really change, some  people will simply continue to use the same "offensive" words but  simply make sure it is out of the public earshot in our more "civilised"  times.





> None of this relates to my experience so far in life, nor that of those I know who are closer to the issue.


It seems to me that my point was clearly made, addressing your remarks as quoted.

Maybe you are hard of understanding?




> Only a couple of weeks ago I was talking to one of  my neighbours when a coloured lassie walked up the street. My neighbour  said to me "Oh, I call her the Chocolate Lady because yer no allowed  til' call them Darkies any more"
> 
> I could relate hundreds of similar instances of things said in private  that would never be said in public. Perhaps it's a Caithness thing,  although plenty of the people who have made the remarks are originally  from other parts of the country.


Yes, I am sure they are. They can scurry off to the edges of the land but they can pee in the wind for all they want things are changing faster than they can.




> You know nothing about me or my life experiences.  You seem to be suggesting that your own opinion has greater gravitas. If  what you said WAS your point, you are not very good at putting your  point across, because you, effectively, said NOTHING!!


Well I think my opinion is better informed on this matter at least. 




> To clarify, are you claiming that double standards regarding what is  stated in public compared to what is stated in private do not exist when  it comes to racist comments?


Not at all, and I would have said that if I meant that. I pointed out that your assertion that things will never change does not gel with my experience.




> That is the bones of MY point. I think it very much happens and I  believe it will continue in the future. I stand by that opinion, despite  your vague statement to the contrary.


The bones of your point is in the eye of the reader, and if you are suggesting I am vague then perhaps again you have some issues with your use of language.




> And if I am to follow your  standard of response I will have to add that I don't give a Simian's  Excretion about your experience.


Good, so you are just as ignorant as your neighbour. You appear to have a lot of excretia to give, though from what origin I have no idea. 

Hilarious.

----------


## Gleber2

I ken ye, biy, and you are not quite the anus you appear to be in this thread.

----------


## Boozeburglar

Lol.

That is what you call a mixed compliment.

 :Smile:

----------


## The Drunken Duck

> No I am 42.


I was referring to your age when I asked you if you were 12. You seem to have thought I was after your IQ. And then doubled it.

Your just trolling now, hoping to get a bite. Not playing. But you have work to do, I heard someone is using a blackboard somewhere .. such racist things cannot be allowed !! .. quickly now there are people who don't want your opinion that you need to put right !!

 :Grin:

----------


## Boozeburglar

Why are you after my IQ? Get your own.

----------


## scorrie

> It seems to me that my point was clearly made, addressing your remarks as quoted.
> 
> Maybe you are hard of understanding?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am sure they are. They can scurry off to the edges of the land but they can pee in the wind for all they want things are changing faster than they can.
> 
> 
> ...


A bit excessive with the dissection, it can all be simplified to you disagreeing with one point I have made. Instead of just leaving it at that, you felt the need to cast aspersions regarding my ability to put an opinion forward. 

I am not going to be involved in a slanging match here. I leave others to judge how mighty your opinions are and how dignified a manner you put them across in. 

You opinion about a wind of change blowing through this country is yours to hold, just as is my opinion about plenty of hidden intolerance still existing. 

My final point to you on this is that you have no idea what is said by others when you are not present. In my experience it often varies greatly to that which is said to your face. I maintain my opinion that we will hear the phrase "I am not a racist BUT...." well into the future.

----------


## scorrie

> I ken ye, biy, and you are not quite the anus you appear to be in this thread.


Are we talking larger or smaller Gleber2?  :Wink:

----------


## Boozeburglar

> A bit excessive with the dissection, it can all be simplified to you disagreeing with one point I have made. Instead of just leaving it at that, you felt the need to cast aspersions regarding my ability to put an opinion forward. 
> 
> I am not going to be involved in a slanging match here. I leave others to judge how mighty your opinions are and how dignified a manner you put them across in. 
> 
> You opinion about a wind of change blowing through this country is yours to hold, just as is my opinion about plenty of hidden intolerance still existing. 
> 
> My final point to you on this is that you have no idea what is said by others when you are not present. In my experience it often varies greatly to that which is said to your face. I maintain my opinion that we will hear the phrase "I am not a racist BUT...." well into the future.


Thing is that I never contradicted that part of what you said. I only took issue with the following...




> I don't think things will ever really  change


It is not my opinion that things have changed over the last 25 years that I have really considered these issues. They really have.

Take for example the way some of the community in Caithness have historically been maligned. It still happens, but everyone I know would agree it is not as rife as it was say thirty years ago. 

My mother in law has told me about how she was treated when she came to the UK, and how different it is now. I have heard the same from many of my in laws and friends. I have experienced the changes myself. Attitudes are very different now than they were in the 80s even. 

Of course rural Britain sometimes plays slow catchup with the zeitgeist but I am sure the attitudes of old are slowly ebbing away even in Wick.

To answer the OP, no I don't think you are racist for laughing at the item you linked. 

But there are racists here on the org, just as there are examples of every other type of non desirable, including myself, the pedant.

Takes all sorts to make the world.

Don't even think about mentioning a brand of sweets.

----------


## Metalattakk

> Takes all sorts to make the world.
> 
> Don't even think about mentioning a brand of sweets.


I hate Liquorice Allsorts, but only the black ones. Am I racist?

 ::

----------


## northener

I've got a mate who's called David Honkey.........

----------


## Boozeburglar

> I hate Liquorice Allsorts, but only the black ones. Am I racist?


Yes you are, but not because you don't like those sweets.

It is because you laughed when you wrote that.

The difference is so subtle, I really am the only one who can see it.

----------


## Metalattakk

> I've got a mate who's called David Honkey.........


He said 'honkey'!

*snigger*

----------


## Metalattakk

> Yes you are, but not because you don't like those sweets.
> 
> It is because you laughed when you wrote that.
> 
> The difference is so subtle, I really am the only one who can see it.


With all due respect boozy mate, I do believe you're talking out your arse.

----------


## Boozeburglar

Surely you can give me more respect than that!

Sure I am talking out of my arse, that is known as multi tasking.

I am typing using my third eye.

You wouldn't know about that, cause you are a Heavy Metal Man.

----------


## northener

Fnarr, fnarr.....

----------


## Metalattakk

Boozy, you say I'm racist because I "laughed when I wrote that."

What you missed is that I was laughing at the misplaced connotation of perceived racism, not at the use of the word 'black'. 

Much like my reply to northener's post.

Maybe I'm racist against black and white?  :: 



Anyway enough, pub time... :Wink:

----------


## Boozeburglar

> Boozy, you say I'm racist because I "laughed when I wrote that."
> 
> What you missed is that I was laughing at the misplaced connotation of perceived racism, not at the use of the word 'black'. 
> 
> Much like my reply to northener's post.
> 
> Maybe I'm racist against black and white? 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. I said it because I thought it might be funny.

----------


## squidge

I dont think you can take a phrase, word, name that is used between friends who have known each other for a long time and assume that just because THEY dont find it offensive the rest of society wont find it offensive either.  I have a friend who i have known for forty years who calls me " Old Bag". ( Bag is a nickname i unfortunately acquired after there were several girls in our class with the same first name)  I like her calling me that - it makes me laugh - its part of our shared history-  but see if a stranger was to come up and call me Old Bag I might be offended.  I think that if she called any other fat middle aged woman "Old Bag" they might be rather offended. 

Drunken Duck is absolutely right in that our opinion of what he and his friend call each other is irrelevant and Boozeburglar is wrong to suggest that they stop but you cant apply the rules of close personal friendship and the banter within that relationship to strangers in the street and expect that people wont be offended.  Time moves on, words change meaning and are used in ways which are designed to offend or by people whose intention is to hurt and attack.  If we are responsible people we should try to move with those times and recognise that just as mini skirts might have felt good when we were 18 but dont quite look as good when we are 60,  some phrases sounded fine in 1965 but dont really work in 21st century society.

----------


## Boozeburglar

At some point you might mention that nickname was based on something other than you being a bag.

I got a bit excited earlier I admit it.

It is a hot button topic with me, and I have regretted letting it get to me in the past.

I apologise to anyone I have seemed to prejudge and anyone who was trying to make a point that I may have trampled over.

----------


## Serenity

> I will. I found it quite amusing that a coloured guy should use that name given its possible uses and meanings. I don't find the word itself amusing, just the context of its use.  
> 
> But what do you mean by "(honestly at least)" ??, is that your way of saying that no matter what those who found it amusing say they MUST be racist ??
> 
> Also, if you can see why coloured people would get joke why is it not OK for non coloured folks to laugh at the same thing ??


I admit the part in the brackets was wrong.

----------


## Kenneth

> Especially in the Orange Bar(Lounge?) or Top Joes when the OF are playing.


 
Who are the OF??

----------


## Bazeye

Celtic Rangers. Come on Kenneth, promise me you'll buck up.

----------


## squidge

> At some point you might mention that nickname was based on something other than you being a bag.


Lol - maybe i was a bag!  Nah it waspartof my surname - the others were Sed, Ash, Mac seems i drew the short straw lol

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

On the subject of racism:

http://www.counterpunch.org/flaherty05142010.html

And a link to what went on in 2007:

http://www.democracynow.org/2007/7/1...f_the_jena_six

----------


## fred

> On the subject of racism:


http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/new...cle7134622.ece

----------


## scotsboy

I am currently in Tokyo and at lunchtime today attended a Japanese Rakugo session, one of the stories which was told related to 4 men on a boat, Japanese, Hawaiin, Russian and a Cuban. As the story was told by a Japanese the Russian opened a bottle of Vodka, took a swig and threw it overhboard..wow stop, what a waste the others complained, no problem said the Russain, we have plenty of Vodka in my country. Then the Cuban lit a cigar, took one drag and trew it overboardwow stop what a waste the others saidno problem, the Cuban said, we have plenty of cigars in my country. The Hawaiian then threw the Japanese man overboardno problem he said we have way too many in Hawaii.
Is that racist?

----------


## scorrie

> I am currently in Tokyo and at lunchtime today attended a Japanese Rakugo session, one of the stories which was told related to 4 men on a boat, Japanese, Hawaiin, Russian and a Cuban. As the story was told by a Japanese the Russian opened a bottle of Vodka, took a swig and threw it overhboard………..wow stop, what a waste the others complained, no problem said the Russain, we have plenty of Vodka in my country. Then the Cuban lit a cigar, took one drag and trew it overboard…………wow stop what a waste the others said……………no problem, the Cuban said, we have plenty of cigars in my country. The Hawaiian then threw the Japanese man overboard……………………no problem he said we have way too many in Hawaii.
> Is that racist?


I doubt that many would be offended but racism is in the eye of the beholder. Take the following guy for example:-

http://www.jud10.org/CountyCourt/CountyJudges/coon.htm

It's nothing to laugh at but you can bet your bottom dollar that some people will have a sly grin. Would someone be offended if you DID laugh? Highly probably if you did so in public, depends who you are with if you did it in private. I think we have a way to go yet before the day comes that nobody tells a joke with a dodgy overtone concerning race and nobody laughs at something they know might cause offence to somebody.

----------


## fred

> I am currently in Tokyo and at lunchtime today attended a Japanese Rakugo session, one of the stories which was told related to 4 men on a boat, Japanese, Hawaiin, Russian and a Cuban. As the story was told by a Japanese the Russian opened a bottle of Vodka, took a swig and threw it overhboard..wow stop, what a waste the others complained, no problem said the Russain, we have plenty of Vodka in my country. Then the Cuban lit a cigar, took one drag and trew it overboardwow stop what a waste the others saidno problem, the Cuban said, we have plenty of cigars in my country. The Hawaiian then threw the Japanese man overboardno problem he said we have way too many in Hawaii.
> Is that racist?


When I heard that one, many years ago, it was a Welshman throwing a bag of leeks overboard, an Irishman throwing a bag of potatoes overboard and an Englishman throwing a Scot overboard.

Is it racist?

----------


## scotsboy

I don't think so Fred. Good post Scorrie.

----------


## Boozeburglar

> When I heard that one, many years ago, it was a Welshman throwing a bag of leeks overboard, an Irishman throwing a bag of potatoes overboard and an Englishman throwing a Scot overboard.
> 
> Is it racist?


No, just highly unlikely. Three against one says that the Englishman is going overboard.

----------


## The Drunken Duck

I got accused yesterday of being Racist for openly stating that I am not going to support England in the World Cup ..  :Grin: 

Its fun to watch the English bleat, cry and whine ..  :Wink:

----------


## Boozeburglar

I don't see how not supporting England can be considered racist. 

In the same way I cannot see why my supporting them can be considered unpatriotic, but I know there are those who say it is so.

----------


## The Drunken Duck

Its just a lad in our Pub who is new to the area, when he said it one of his fellow Englishmen just leaned over and slapped him on the back of the heid !!, its just banter really.

I just like winding up the new guy, he is going to a wedding of one of the local guys and is chuffed at being able to wear the kilt, I told him he should ask for the Aberdeenshire tartan when he rents his ..  :Grin: 

I'll find out later if he did.

----------

